# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Mini Digital Storage Oscilloscope

## KOKAR

Λοιπόν η κατασκευή προχωρεί….
Το κουτί που θα την φιλοξενήσει προς το παρόν
Είναι ένα κουτί plexyglass από διαφημιστικά τσιγάρα
SLIK CUT …..

----------


## lynx

εχμμμ... Κωστα ελπιζω να μην σε πειραξε που "πειραξα" την φωτογραφια απο το DSO σου!  :Rolleyes:  
αα... και well done για την κατασκευη σου!

Θανο και Στεργιο δεν περιμενα να την πατησετε! ενα αστειακι πηγα να κανω...  :Cool:

----------


## weather1967

Χίλια μπράβο βρε Κώστα και για την κατασκευή,αλλα και για την πολυ σωστη σκεψη σου για το plexy-glass.
Απλά τέλειο.
Κώστα μιας που εχεις γεννητρια ,αν μπορεις κανε και μερικες μετρησεις ,και πες μας πως το βλεπεις γενικα εν λειτουργεια το συνολο.

----------


## KOKAR

Δημήτρη όπως είπα και πριν το plexyglass ήταν μια λύση ανάγκης
μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το κανονικό κουτί.
Όπως όμως εξελίχθηκε μάλλον με βλέπω να το κρατώ έτσι !
Ο ελεύθερος χώρος δίπλα από την πλακέτα είναι για να μπουν 
οι 2 μπαταριές.
Ο διακόπτης πάνω δεξιά είναι 3 θέσεων , πάνω είναι ΟΝ η συσκευή
στην μέση είναι OFF , και την κάτω θέση είναι για την φόρτιση
της μπαταρίας
Το LED είναι η ένδειξη Low Battery
Μετρήσεις θα γίνουν και θα σαν παρουσιαστούν.

----------


## KOKAR

> εχμμμ... *Κωστα ελπιζω να μην σε πειραξε που "πειραξα" την φωτογραφια απο το DSO σου*!  
> αα... και well done για την κατασκευη σου!
> 
> Θανο και Στεργιο δεν περιμενα να την πατησετε! ενα αστειακι πηγα να κανω...



Λευτερη , μόνο τα φασόλια με πειράζουν…..  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

EDIT:
*και οι κουνελοι !!!!*  :Wink: 
ακους Σωτηρακη ??

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

χαχα! ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ΚΩΣΤΑ! Έχει και futuristic εμφάνιση!!  :Tongue2: 
*
@Whiz*
Άτιμο PHOTOSHOP,　ξέρετε πόσες φορές την έχω πατήσει και ερωτευτεί έτσι????? :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Kαλα κωστα φοβερη δουλεια μπραβο φιλε.

----------


## KOKAR

Το δοκίμασα με την DDS γεννήτρια που πάει μέχρι τους 65535 Hz 
Μερικές κυματομορφες φαίνεται παρακάτω








Την Δευτέρα θα την πάρω στην δουλειά και αν βρω χρόνο
θu γίνουν περεταίρω δοκιμές….

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Κώστα! Περιμένουμε κανένα benchmark　με "ακριβό" παλμογράφο!

----------


## lynx

κωστα αν δεν βαλεις κανα σοβαρο probe...δεν ξερα αν θα τα καφερερεις να το πας πιο ψηλα!  :Unsure:

----------


## KOKAR

> Μια ερώτηση, κόλλησα πάνω στο DC power  plug τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας από την εσωτερική μπαταρία έτσι:
> 
> 
> 
> Έτσι κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να γίνει για να μπορώ να το τροφοδοτώ και απο  μπαταρία, αλλά και από συνεχή τροφοδοσία χωρίς να κάνω καμία ζημιά. Αν  εξαιρέσουμε την ποιότητα της συγκόλλησης, έτσι δεν έπρεπε να είναι η  συνδεσμολογία?
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!



Στεργιε θα μπορούσες να βάλεις το κόκκινο καλώδιο (+) μετά την δίοδο.
Η μπαταρία είναι 9ν άρα μετά την δίοδο θα έχεις 9-0,7ν και συνεπώς στην
είσοδο του 7805 θα εχεις 8,3ν.
το 7805 θέλει περίπου 3ν παραπάνω απο την τάση που σταθεροποιεί 
πιστεύω οτι αν βάλεις την μπαταρία μετά την δίοδο θα αυξήσεις αρκετά
τον χρόνο.
Μπορεις να βαλεις βεβαια ενα low drop regulator στην θέση του 7805
με πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στο θέμα χρόνου.

----------


## lynx

πως να το βαλει ρεσι Kωστα?  :Unsure:  αν μας πεις θα το κανω και εγω γιατι ηταν ενα απο τα προτα πραγματα που σκευτικσ να βελτιωσω!

btw....  :Rolleyes:  αγορασα probe και η συμπεριφορα του παλμογραφου ειναι οπως θα επρεπε να ηταν, οποτε μαλλον ενα απλο καλωδιο για probe που δινουν, δεν κανει, εκτος και αν καπου κουνιοταν και χαλαγε το σημα.

----------


## KOKAR

Λευτέρη υπάρχουν low drop regulator που ειναι pin compatible με το 7805
π.χ *LM2954

http://www.national.com/mpf/LP/LP2954.html#Overview
*

----------


## lynx

κωστα το γνωριζω! αλλο σε ρωταω...  :Smile: 

πως να το βαλει αυτο το ριμαδι το regulator εκει περα
δεν πρεπει να βγαλει την οθονη?

----------


## KOKAR

δεν χρειάζεται να βγάλεις την οθόνη.....
απλά κοψε τα πιν του 7805 και κολλα το LM2954




η πίσω πλακέτα είναι απλά προστατευτικό και βγαίνει με 4 βίδες...

----------


## lynx

πατεντα δηλαδη...

γιατι πραγματικα! πιο ευκολο ειναι να βγει ο atmega απο εκει παρα η οθονη χωρις να
κοψουμε ή να χαλασουμε κατι!  ...εκτος και αν εχει καποιος hot air gun

κατι ασχετο... αυτην την fine pitch πινοσειρα της οθονης της βρισκουμε στην αθηνα? δεν εχω χρησιμοποισει ποτε!

----------


## KOKAR

αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει το ίδιο pitch με του IDE 2.5" hard disk.
νομίζω οτι αν βρεθεί, θα βρεθεί δύσκολα

υ.γ
*Προσοχή σε όλους που θα θελήσουν να αντικαταστήσουν το 7805
μην ξεχνάτε οτι απο την αλλη πλευρά ειναι το LCD και πιστέψτε με
οτι δεν θα ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΕΙ ωραία αν το "ΣΟΥΒΛΙΣΕΤΕ" με τα pin του σταθεροποιητή !*  :Cool:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> υ.γ
> *Προσοχή σε όλους που θα θελήσουν να αντικαταστήσουν το 7805
> μην ξεχνάτε οτι απο την αλλη πλευρά ειναι το LCD και πιστέψτε με
> οτι δεν θα ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΕΙ ωραία αν το "ΣΟΥΒΛΙΣΕΤΕ" με τα pin του σταθεροποιητή !*



ΧΑΧΑ, τον νού σας!

----------


## lynx

@KOKAR σχετικα με το backlight αποτι εμαθα δεν χρειαζεται αντισταση διοτι υπαρχει ηδη εσωτερικη στις οθονες (Tinsharp) αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτες τις οθονες δεν κοιταζες και εσυ?

τι οραια που ειναι τα πραγματα με ενα κανονικο probe! εχει και το μεταβλητο πυκνωτη και φερνεις τις κυματομορφες στα ισα τους...

----------


## KOKAR

Στο PDF δεν είδα να το λέει πουθενά, εσύ από που το έμαθες ?

υ.γ
το PDF είναι απο το site τους...

----------


## lynx

απο τους ιδιους... εχουν google group! επισεις ειπαν οτι συντομα θα βγαλουν νεο firmware με βελτιωσεις... θα βαλουν λεει και FFT και μετα το βλεπω να το εγκαταλειπουν γιατι σχεδιαζουν νεα εκδοση.

Παντος και εγω που ειχα κοιταξει τοτε το PDF δεν προσεξα κατι!

----------


## KOKAR

> *απο τους ιδιους...* εχουν google group! επισεις ειπαν οτι συντομα θα βγαλουν νεο firmware με βελτιωσεις... θα βαλουν λεει και FFT και μετα το βλεπω να το εγκαταλειπουν γιατι σχεδιαζουν νεα εκδοση.
> 
> Παντος και εγω που ειχα κοιταξει τοτε το PDF δεν προσεξα κατι!



αυτό εμένα με βάζει σε σκέψεις.....
αφού το PDF δεν αναφέρει κατι τέτοιο, τότε απλά πήγαν να καλύψουν την @@ρια τους

----------


## lynx

η απαντηση τους...

_"Backlight of the first LCD modules (from Tinsharp) we used was dim. You won't want to add a resistor there to limit its current. Actually all_ _the LCD modue have current limiting resistors built inside for backlight so it's is fine to connect it to +5V. The support for existing models will continue. We will release a new firmware revision some time this month to add trig out to the scopes. We are going to add FFT too."_

----------


## KOKAR

φίλα τα ρούχα σου να έχεις τα μισά....
εγώ πάω σύμφωνα με το PDF, αλλωστε καλο κανει και οχι κακο...
αυτούς άσε τους να λένε οτι θέλουν

----------


## lynx

Καλημερα!

βγηκε καινουργιο firmware που υποστηριζει και FFT!  :Cool:

----------


## KOKAR

Λευτερη το εβαλες ??

----------


## lynx

ναι Κωστα!  :Smile: 
δες και μοια φωτογραφια με το test signal...

----------


## KOKAR

> Κωστα δεν ειπα οτι οτι δεν δουλευει λεω οτι το ΗΕΧ που δινει ο κινεζος στο σαιτ δεν ειναι το πραγματικο καποιο αλλο εχει φορτωσει τον AVR  και δεν το δινει λογω και οτι ειναι κιτ αυτο λεω.







> Καλημερα!
> 
> βγηκε καινουργιο firmware που υποστηριζει και FFT!







> ναι Κωστα! 
> δες και μοια φωτογραφια με το test signal...



όπως βλέπεις Θάνο ο ΚΙΝΕΖΟΣ δεν δίνει μουφα ΗΕΧ.....

----------


## KOKAR

Λευτέρη με ποιον από τους δυο τρόπους που υπάρχουν έκανες
το firmware update ?

----------


## lynx

μεσω bootloader με το προγραμμα που δινουν (avrubd) αν εχεις
κανενα max232 θα σου φανει χρησιμο εδω...  :Wink:

----------


## midakos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά!
Ξέθαψα το θέμα καθώς βρήκα τον παλμογράφο στο http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/dig...els-p-514.html
Ενδιαφέρομαι να τον αγοράσω, καθώς ως χομπίστας δεν έχω παλμογράφο.
Αξίζει η αγορά του πιστεύετε? επίσης κάτι άσχετο, τα μεταφορικά του πόσο σας κόστισαν περίπου? και ποιον τρόπο αποστολής να επιλέξω? δεν έχω ξανα παραγγείλει απο internet και δεν έχω ιδέα :Confused1:

----------


## ggr

Ο συγκεκριμενος σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με ενα κανονικο. Μονο το οτι το ευρος ζωνης του φτανει το 1ΜΗΖ, δειχνει οτι εχει περιορισμενες δυνατοτητες. Απο κει και περα απο το τιποτα καλος ειναι. Αν θελεις τη γνωμη μου καλυτερα κανε λιγο υπομονη να μαζεψεις λιγα χρηματα παραπανω και να παρεις εναν κανονικο ειτε καινουριο ειτε μεταχειρισμενο

----------


## chip

ο συγκεκριμένος είναι καλος μόνο για μαθητή του γυμνασίου που τώρα ξεκινά στα ηλεκτρονικά και θέλει να βλέπει σήματα μέχρι μερικών δεκάδων Khz.....

----------


## midakos

Αφού πηγαίνει μέχρι 1Mhz. Εμένα προσωπικά με καλύπτει αυτό το εύρος, καθώς τον θέλω για πολύ απλή χρηση (να παρακολουθώ pwm κλπ).

----------


## chip

με 5Msps κανονικά δεν βλέπεις πάνω από 500KHz σήμα... και οτι είναι 1mhz ευρος ζώνης σημαίνει τετράγωνο σωστά θα δείς ώς κάπου στα 100-200 ΚΗz... γιατί αν βάλεις 1Mhz τετράγωνο εκτός οτι θα έχει το μισό πλάτος από το πραγματικό θα το βλέπεις και σαν ημίτονο. Εκτός αυτού στα 5msps αναφέρει automode και μάλλον εννοει free running δηλαδή χωρίς λειτουργεία trigger....

----------

